# Ideas for SW France/ NW Spain



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Starting to plan next years trip to Spain (I know it's early but I'm frustrated at not having MH at mo so need to liven up my existence by dreaming of travelling to come.

Worked out route through France towards and around Bordeaux. Looking for ideas of stopovers either around Biarritz way or/and Northern Spain. Rough plan so far is to head to Hendaye and from there to Pamplona and beyond. Not familiar with that area so any suggestions welcomed.

Steve (Tubby)

Edit/PS We will be travelling late March - all being well.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The Gers is a great area with lots of excellent places to visit, we recently spent four nights at the aire at Bartolan-le-Thermes (aka Cazauban), besides the Lac L'Uby;

43.933861,-0.031139

It costs €6 per night including or excluding 6a EHU and is right beside the Lake. It is closed December, January, February and the entrance is barrier controlled. A key has to be collected from the Office de Tourisme in Bartolan les Thermes at this GPS position;

43.949992,-0.043262

The aire is quiet and very pleasant, there are a couple of pics below, the weekend we were there was the final of the European fishing competition and it was fascinating to sit and watch these people pulling out a fish about every 45 seconds for 5 hours...... and there were 250 anglers around the 5 mile perimeter of the lake (we cycled round twice).

Hope that might interest people - we have NOT added it to the campsite database yet, but will do so........

Dave


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi there
Just wondering how far west in Spain you are planning, we have spent a lot of time this year in Asturias and Galicia and if you are looking at travelling that far over can give you some great ideas, we love love love Galicia, (take an umbrella)

Mr slip


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for that Dave, looks nice. A touch off our planned route but if the weather is favourable could be worth a detour. The GPS's are wasted on me I fear as I'm a bit of a dinosaur  not entered the world of sat navs yet - I have located it on map though. 

Slippers - We're not planning on going Green Spainwards on this trip, have been before (camping!) so familiar with the climate. Heading South this trip, roughly Pamplona, Zaragoza and towards coast.

Steve.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If you do go to Gers the Aire at Fources (we were the first guests ever in 2011) is lovely and a charming village.

Fources

[fullalbumimg:12ccec8af2]195[/fullalbumimg:12ccec8af2]

I like Biarritz. We usually stay at the Aire at Anglet just to the north. I found the main aire in Biarritz a bit busy and noisy

Go down the harbour on a sunny day and there is a mad Frenchman called Jaques who sits in or around his little shack drinking vino and befriending Brits (well us anyway. I think it was Mrs D he took a shine to really).

Biarritz

[fullalbumimg:12ccec8af2]601[/fullalbumimg:12ccec8af2]

Landes has some intersting lakes if you have a Kayak or dinghy and some great aires.

And of course the Dune de Pyla is worth a look. ITs the biggest dune in Europe. Great for throwing yourself off the top of.

[fullalbumimg:12ccec8af2]609[/fullalbumimg:12ccec8af2]

Dont know about Spain as the beer and cheese is rubbish.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We are about 2h inland from Bordeaux and have a brand new aire just opened in our town.........

if anyone is in this area do let us know......

Dave


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Cheers Barry, more good info there.

Must disagree with your view of Spanish Cheese though - Manchego is gorgeous. And we'll be well stocked up on beer before crossing the border - though I'll sample local products wherever I travel (even Richmond!)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The canton of St Savin to the northeast of Bordeaux is well worth a visit and a wander around the vineyards of the region and explore all the little villages.

Pop into the Tourist information office at St Savin itself (N45.1398 W0.4420) and they will give you a free booklet listing motorhome stoppovers in the area.

There are 2 x motorhome servicepoints (1 at the tourist office mentioned and 1 at St Christophe de Blaye).

In addition there are 16 motorhome specific overnight parking areas in some of the little villages in the region and 13 vineyards where motorhomes are also welcome to stay the night. More info here...

>St Savin Stoppover weblink<

We spent several days wandering around the area earlier this year and overnighted at Marcenais and Cavignac and used the free servicepoint at St Christophe de Blaye.

Highly recommended.

If you email them, they might even send a copy of the booklet if you ask nicely, its called 'Guide d'accueil camping-cars - Canton de Saint Savin' which gives more specific info than the link above.

[email protected]

Pete


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Cheers Pete, I had already pencilled in the aire at Cavignac for the journey down. I think to explore the area further - following suggestions so far received - we may return this way on the homeward stretch (warmer). 
At the moment I'm looking more for around the border or into Spain.

Brill suggestions by all so far though.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We parked in a carpark in Zaragoza (we were there a year ago today!). It's not the most salubrious, but it was extremely convenient, just across the bridge from the Citadel.

My calendar for this month features my photo of the minarets of the citadel And I can still hear the singing (was it the Angelus?) that they play morning and evening - it brought consolation as I heard that day a favourite Aunt had died.

Anyway...I know you don't use them, but just incase anyone reading the thread would like them, here are the GPS: N 41.65774, E -0.88128


----------

